# sana X, X-sana



## Gavril

Which of the following options would be better Finnish?

1) "_sätiö_-sana on ehdotettu _radio_-sanan vaihtoehdoksi"

2) "sana _sätiö _on ehdotettu sanan _radio _vaihtoehdoksi"

Also, which of the underlined options below is better?

"Siinä kielessä ei ollut tanssi-sana / tanssin sana / sana tanssille nykyajan ennen"

Kiitoksia paljon


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

1) "_sätiö_-sana*a* on ehdotettu _radio_-sanan vaihtoehdoksi"

2) "sana*a* _sätiö _on ehdotettu sanan _radio _vaihtoehdoksi"

Both are used. I don't know what the official recommendation is but my personal preference is number 2. Please note the partitive case _sanaa._ (I have never heard of this suggestion, though. I think you have made it up, right?)

""Siinä kielessä ei ollut tanssi-sana / tanssin sana / sana tanssille  nykyajan ennen"

I'm not sure what you mean with _nykyajan ennen, _which is incorrect. Perhaps this: _Siinä kielessä ei ollut sanaa 'tanssi' aikaisemmin._ (Or: _tanssi-sanaa_)

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> 1) "_sätiö_-sana*a* on ehdotettu _radio_-sanan vaihtoehdoksi"
> 
> 2) "sana*a* _sätiö _on ehdotettu sanan _radio _vaihtoehdoksi"
> 
> Both are used. I don't know what the official recommendation is but my personal preference is number 2. Please note the partitive case _sanaa._ (I have never heard of this suggestion, though. I think you have made it up, right?)



Nope.  See Häkkinen, Nykysuomen etymologinen sanakirja, p.1011.



> ""Siinä kielessä ei ollut tanssi-sana / tanssin sana / sana tanssille  nykyajan ennen"
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean with _nykyajan ennen, _which is incorrect. Perhaps this: _Siinä kielessä ei ollut sanaa 'tanssi' aikaisemmin._ (Or: _tanssi-sanaa_)
> 
> GOM


I meant, "That language did not have a word for 'dance' before modern times".


----------



## sakvaka

I'd say "Siinä kielessä ei ennen nykyaikaa ollut sanaa tanssille (sanaa 'tanssi')".


----------



## tunawithpeaches

Gavril said:


> Which of the following options would be better Finnish?
> 
> 1) "_sätiö_-sana on ehdotettu _radio_-sanan vaihtoehdoksi"
> 
> 2) "sana _sätiö _on ehdotettu sanan _radio _vaihtoehdoksi"
> 
> Also, which of the underlined options below is better?
> 
> "Siinä kielessä ei ollut tanssi-sana / tanssin sana / sana tanssille nykyajan ennen"
> 
> Kiitoksia paljon



Hello, 

I would WRITE
_
Sätiö(?)-sanaa on ehdotettu radio-sanan vaihtoehdoksi.
Siinä kielessä ei ollut tanssi-sanaa ennen nykyaikaa.

and I would SAY

Siinä kielessä ei ollut sanaa tanssi/tanssille ennen nykyaikaa. 


_


----------



## Gavril

I've just noticed that some people use a hyphen (yhdysviiva) between "sana" and the other word, regardless of what order they're in:

"Sana-_sähkö_ luotiin 1800-luvulla."
or
"_sähkö_-sana luotiin 1800-luvulla."

(= "the word _sähkö_ was created in the 1800s")


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> "Sana-_sähkö_ luotiin 1800-luvulla."


This is definitely wrong!


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> This is definitely wrong!



Hmm, interesting. I saw this punctuation used on a message board by a person who otherwise seems very correct in his spelling.


----------

